# "plakat" pronunciation?



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

everything i've learned about bettas i've learned by reading, and the only knowledgeable person i talk to about them in person is my fiance, who learned it all right along me. we've been pronouncing plakat as "play cat" but today i called our LPS and asked if they had received any, and the person on the phone pronounced it "pleh kaht," which made me feel like an idiot. what is the correct way to say it? i really have to know!


----------



## AngesRadieux (Oct 6, 2011)

I thought it was pronounced "plah-kat"... I'll have to keep an eye on this thread, 'cause I'm kinda curious, too.


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

Ive always said it as "plahk-et"


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Pluh-KOT.


----------



## toad (Jul 17, 2012)

RandyTheBettaFish said:


> Ive always said it as "plahk-et"



This is how I say it, also, with the emphasis on the "Plahk-"...


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

Is pronouncing Plakat as "Play-kat", "Plahk-et", or "Pleh-khat" the same as pronouncing vase as "veys", "veyz", or "vahz"?


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

I have heard that the proper way to pronounce it is PLUH-KOT, as Dramaqueen said, but I have never heard anyone refer to one as such. Instead I hear people say "plah-kit" or "plah-kat" but people also believe they should live in 1/2 gallon unheated tanks for their whole lives.


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

SnowySurface said:


> Is pronouncing Plakat as "Play-kat", "Plahk-et", or "Pleh-khat" the same as pronouncing vase as "veys", "veyz", or "vahz"?


I don't mean to double post but I forgot to quote this. The change in pronunciation with the word "vase" is due to British VS American pronunciation, I do believe. E

ven though we have the same words that mean the same thing, we pronounce them differently on occasions such as with the word "aluminum." Americans say AH-LOO-MIN-UM while the British say "AH-LOO-MIN-EE-UM," which is a cultural difference. On that note, British people also pronounce "tuna" as "chuna," which I find strange. I do not believe that plakats fall into this category, though.


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

I pronounce it like "black cat" but with a P instead of a B. haha :lol:


----------



## BettaBaited (May 22, 2012)

Just googled it... The pronunciation according to them is Pluh-Kot. But thier definition was also "Poster" or "to Cry, to Weep" So maybe it's different if you're talking about bettas? 

I've always pronounced it Plahk-et... I hate finding out I'm doing something wrong...


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

>3> the thai fighters from youtube say it the way dramaqueen said. it's a pluh-kot. 8U

and before you bash me, i don't look at the fights. just the fish they're selling. .- . i learned all my fin regrowth tricks from fighters.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I say it Plah-kat


----------



## PiscinePeacocks (Aug 15, 2012)

Dramaqueen's pronunciation (pluh-KOT) is the way I was told it is said properly, but I have heard all the other pronunciations as well.


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

They should spell it different so it looks like it sounds.


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

Sivan said:


> I don't mean to double post but I forgot to quote this. The change in pronunciation with the word "vase" is due to British VS American pronunciation, I do believe. E
> 
> ven though we have the same words that mean the same thing, we pronounce them differently on occasions such as with the word "aluminum." Americans say AH-LOO-MIN-UM while the British say "AH-LOO-MIN-EE-UM," which is a cultural difference. On that note, British people also pronounce "tuna" as "chuna," which I find strange. I do not believe that plakats fall into this category, though.


Ah, that makes sense. Thanks for the explaination. 



RandyTheBettaFish said:


> They should spell it different so it looks like it sounds.


I think it is spelled the way it is pronounced in Thailand. I think some of us are trying to pronounce it as if Plakat is an English language word.


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

SnowySurface said:


> Is pronouncing Plakat as "Play-kat", "Plahk-et", or "Pleh-khat" the same as pronouncing vase as "veys", "veyz", or "vahz"?


Since the word most definently derives from πλακε which means flat, it would be pronounced, pla-kat i guess/


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

dramaqueen said:


> Pluh-KOT.


this is my pronunciation.. or you can just call them "P" "K"'s.. lol


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

Luimeril said:


> >3> .- . i learned all my fin regrowth tricks from fighters.


tell me more.. interested in what they use for fin growth.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Sivan said:


> Americans say AH-LOO-MIN-UM while the British say "AH-LOO-MIN-EE-UM," which is a cultural difference. On that note, British people also pronounce "tuna" as "chuna," which I find strange. I do not believe that plakats fall into this category, though.


Aluminium isn't really a matter of pronounciation. I was pretty amused coming here from a commonwealth country to find that the USA spells "Aluminum" without the "I"


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

aokashi said:


> Aluminium isn't really a matter of pronounciation. I was pretty amused coming here from a commonwealth country to find that the USA spells "Aluminum" without the "I"


You're not the first person I've heard mention that XD It is really weird that we just went ahead and chopped out a middle letter/syllable from the word. We Americans and our crazy vernacular mutilations, you've just got to nod and smile.


----------



## Frazzle (Apr 10, 2012)

DQ is right, but I say short fin.


----------

